# Zoik Mtn Buzz Discount Code...



## Zoik (Mar 23, 2010)

Use discount code "buzz" at checkout and get 10% OFF all our rafts, IK's, and adventure boards. Offer expires May 7th.

Happy Paddling
Zoik Inflatables


----------

